# Belleayre - 11/11/2006



## Greg (Nov 7, 2006)

Belleayre is still claiming they will open on Saturday so I figured I'd post this. If they do open, I'm about 50/50 that I'd go. Based on their press release:



> As an added incentive to ride and ski on opening weekend, Belleayre is offering a Buy One Now - Get One Free Later promotion. Purchase a lift ticket the weekend of November 11th, and bring that ticket back anytime late season, starting March 19, 2007, and get a free lift ticket of equal value. Midweek passes will also be accepted seven days a week through December 3rd.



That's a pretty good deal. Anyway, if a bunch of AZers decide to go, I may head over there to ski the morning. Thoughts?


----------



## YardSaleDad (Nov 7, 2006)

Greg said:


> Based on their press release:



Which says *"weather and conditions permitting" * 

As much as I would love to be there this weekend, I don't have much hope for it.  Check the 10 day forecast.

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/tenday/USNY1133


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2006)

YardSaleDad said:


> Which says *"weather and conditions permitting" *
> 
> As much as I would love to be there this weekend, I don't have much hope for it.  Check the 10 day forecast.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/tenday/USNY1133



Agreed. They did include that disclaimer. However, it's really the best shot at lift-serviced this weekend so until we hear otherwise, we have to assume they're still planning on it. Their *Web site* still indicates they're on track:





			
				belleayre.com said:
			
		

> Belleayre Mountain is still on track to open this Saturday November 11, 2006. Keep in touch for updates.


I'm trying to get in touch with my contact at the mountain to get the scoop.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2006)

If they open, I will consider, but it will depend on terrain.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> If they open, I will consider, but it will depend on terrain.


Well, don't expect much. Based on this *[POST="120305"]post[/POST]*, it'll likely be one or two intermediate runs.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll be there if they open on Friday.

No way on Saturday...not a fan of the WROD on a weekend opening.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 7, 2006)

Friday is still a possibility for me.  Saturday is out for me.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2006)

I would do Friday if they open then. Saturday if that's opening day. Hopefully, we'll know for sure by Thursday.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2006)

I could do Friday, but that doesn't sound like it has much of chance of happening.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 7, 2006)

I already changed my plans so I am out for both days.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Nov 7, 2006)

JimG. said:


> not a fan of the WROD


I don't know what that is, so I am not sure if I am a fan or not.  Google did not help.  Could you explain what *WROD* is?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 7, 2006)

YardSaleDad said:


> I don't know what that is, so I am not sure if I am a fan or not.  Google did not help.  Could you explain what *WROD* is?



White Ribbon Of Death

It's what you get when you pack a weekend crowd onto one trail on opening day of ski season.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, I guess I'm kinda out here. 58 today, 50 tomorrow and 52 on Saturday. After all the rain last night and those temps, even if they do open, it's probably gonna be a mess. Probably not worth a 2:30 - 3 hour a drive...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 9, 2006)

pic of the day there shows decent coverage, for now.  

whats that old saying though, nothing eats snow like fog.

http://www.belleayre.com/promotions/picofday.htm


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2006)

2knees said:


> pic of the day there shows decent coverage, for now.
> 
> whats that old saying though, nothing eats snow like fog.
> 
> http://www.belleayre.com/promotions/picofday.htm


Thanks. :???: Now I'm really torn...

I still think it makes more sense to sit tight and wait though.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 9, 2006)

Greg said:


> Thanks. :???: Now I'm really torn...
> 
> I still think it makes more sense to sit tight and wait though.



Killington will open next week midweek or Friday...that's my window of opportunity now.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 9, 2006)

calling for a nice cold rain ..all weekend


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 9, 2006)

I just called Belleayre and they are plannning on opening on saturday. They made enough snow to survive the rain (as did Woodbury) and will be opening up with one trail and the Yahoo Triple Chair from the mid-station. The lady that I spoke with did say to check back tomorrow before driving up to confirm the opening day.

NOAA predicts rain on saturday after 4pm which if the forecast holds true would be okay for me to take a trip up there.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2006)

The official call will be made early Saturday morning so it would be advised to call before heading out, as well as during the ride over to confirm. This won't work for me as I needed some advance notice before commiting. Who is definitely going?


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2006)

2knees said:


> pic of the day there shows decent coverage, for now.
> 
> whats that old saying though, nothing eats snow like fog.
> 
> http://www.belleayre.com/promotions/picofday.htm


You know, I'm surprised they groomed all that out already. I would think they should wait until last minute on Friday night. Whales are easier to maintain through a warm spell than a thin layer of snow. Perhaps they needed to see exactly how much they had to work with?


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 9, 2006)

I plan to be there IF the forecast holds and the rain stays away for most of the day. I have to be back up in Connecticut tomorrow, and my son has the day off and will be with me. I will probably drive to Enfield to collect our gear and then drive to Belleayre and stay there overnight and ski for a short time with Warren on saturday.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Nov 9, 2006)

I might get the kid's pictures taken for their season passes this Saturday.  I doubt we would stay much past 11AM though.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2006)

I just got word that Belleayre is *NOT *opening this weekend....


----------



## Vortex (Nov 9, 2006)

Its posted on the site 11/18 opening date know.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2006)

Bummer, can't say I'm too surprised given the recent weather...


----------

